# Updated Gentoo - No login to root except via console

## ebnerjoh

Dear All,

I was running yesterday a bigger upgrade of my gentoo installation. 

Now I have the problem, that I cannot login with root via SSH anymore. I can only login via console.

Best Regards,

Johannes

----------

## xaviermiller

Hi,

The sshd defaults prohibits now to connect with root. You have to edit /etc/ssh/sshd_config and set "AllowRootLogin Yes", then restart sshd.

----------

## ebnerjoh

Thanks!

----------

